# Strange flaky bald spot on goats chests



## 4HGoatGirl (Aug 11, 2017)

I was checking on my goats when Lucy my Nubian jumped up and I saw a flaky bald spot. I put some Fur-Zone on the bald spot. That's when I noticed her sister had it too. I did the same thing for her. Any idea what this is and how to treat it?! Oh and I thought it might just be a goat thing so I checked my wether and he was fine.


----------



## Jestert86 (May 15, 2020)

4HGoatGirl said:


> I was checking on my goats when Lucy my Nubian jumped up and I saw a flaky bald spot. I put some Fur-Zone on the bald spot. That's when I noticed her sister had it too. I did the same thing for her. Any idea what this is and how to treat it?! Oh and I thought it might just be a goat thing so I checked my wether and he was fine. View attachment 37597
> View attachment 37599


What did this end up being? My goat has a white patch here and I’m not sure what to do


----------

